
Facebook could face extra $5bn tax bill after IRS investigation - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jul/29/facebook-us-tax-investigation-irs-ireland
======
troisx
So skip seven appointments to discuss your multibillion tax bill with the IRS,
and Obama will still come share the stage with you at a conference. Good to
know.

------
xj9
Good. Well, it would be good if we used our taxes for good things. I guess
Uncle Sam just got a shitload of new bombs.

~~~
jgalt212
That's a silly comment. Taxes are inevitable and they have to come from
somewhere. If powerful shops like AAPL, FB, and GOOG can cheat on their taxes,
someone else who does not have the wherewithal to "cheat" on their taxes (e.g.
the upper middle class) must be overtaxed. It's the upper middle class that's
getting screwed, after all unlike the poor they have the money to pay for the
bombs you mentioned but no access to the tax dodging strategies large
companies and the super rich have.

